# Exchange Email app that is free?



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I tried Moxier Mail and liked it, but it's $19.99 to buy. Same with TouchDown. I don't want to spend $19.99 on an app just for the luxury of reading work emails during my free time. Honestly, I don't want to spend any money on such an app, but I do _want_ such an app. 

Are there any suitable free options out there? Seems that whenever I think I've found one I discover that what I've downloaded is actually just a 30-day trial. I suppose I am willing to pay something for a decent app that'll allow me to connect to work's exchange server, but $19.99 no way. Under $5 maybe.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried the free version of TouchDown?

Anyone else find something that works?

Betsy


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Not sure if K-9 Mail is on the Amazon Appstore, but it is free and does Exchange.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It is on the App store and compatible with the Fire, but it says it needs to work with WebDav or something?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Just curious: how is accessing email through an Exchange server app different from OWA access? I've never been willing to pay for Exchange server access, so I've just used OWA through a web browser.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

You'll not likely find one, as ActiveSync is a licensed protocol.  It wouldn't be logical for TouchDown to give Microsoft $15 (for example; I have no idea what the actual rate is) and then give you the app for free.

To answer CegAbq, ActiveSync allows push delivery to a mail client.  So your messages show up on your phone like your personal account does (gmail, yahoo, ISP account, etc).  But instead of fetching on a schedule (every 15 minutes or whatever), they are delivered to the device the moment they arrive at the server.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

geko29 said:


> To answer CegAbq, ActiveSync allows push delivery to a mail client. So your messages show up on your phone like your personal account does (gmail, yahoo, ISP account, etc). But instead of fetching on a schedule (every 15 minutes or whatever), they are delivered to the device the moment they arrive at the server.


Ah - now I understand. Thanks


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have you tried the free version of TouchDown?
> 
> Anyone else find something that works?
> 
> Betsy


The free version of TouchDown is actually a free trial. At the end of the trial I'll have to pay $19.99 to continue using it. It's a bit confusing because those that appear to be "free" in the appstore are actually free trials. At least that has been my experience so far with both Moxier and TouchDown. I intend to try K-9 next but I am not sure if it too is actually just a trial, and I believe WebDav only works with older versions of Exchange so it's likely K-9 won't work for me anyway. I can't for the life of me figure out which version of exchange my work email is running on; maybe it's old enough that K-9 will work. I guess I won't know until I try it. hehe

UPDATE: Tried K-9; it doesn't work. My version of Exchange must be too new for WebDav. Also tried SkitMail; it doesn't work. SkitMail setup looks the exact same as K-9 to me. They both return the same error when I try to connect to my exchange server.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Someone had mentioned using the app, enhanced email on another kindle group.


----------



## acemics (Nov 7, 2011)

I have tried both touchdown and enhanced email on my kindle fire and I prefer enhanced email.  I find it much more user friendly than touchdown.  I got it for free as the app of the day shortly after I got my kindle fire.  Best of luck.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm considering Enhanced Email but it's $9.99 and I can't find a free trial. I am afraid to spend $10 and risk that it may not work or that I won't like it.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Ugh reading work email in my spare time. My office requires that I carry a blackberry at all times and that is all the electronic leash to the office I think I could stand. Actually putting a work app on my for fun fire - Never.



tinytoy said:


> I tried Moxier Mail and liked it, but it's $19.99 to buy. Same with TouchDown. I don't want to spend $19.99 on an app just for the luxury of reading work emails during my free time. Honestly, I don't want to spend any money on such an app, but I do _want_ such an app.
> 
> Are there any suitable free options out there? Seems that whenever I think I've found one I discover that what I've downloaded is actually just a 30-day trial. I suppose I am willing to pay something for a decent app that'll allow me to connect to work's exchange server, but $19.99 no way. Under $5 maybe.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tinytoy said:


> I'm considering Enhanced Email but it's $9.99 and I can't find a free trial. I am afraid to spend $10 and risk that it may not work or that I won't like it.


It was a free "app of the day" a little while ago. . . .maybe it'll be featured again. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hopefully more members who use exchange will weigh in on this one as I think it's going to be a common question.  I don't have an office to marry the app up with...and as has been pointed out, the exchange servers could be different for each one.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tinytoy said:


> I'm considering Enhanced Email but it's $9.99 and I can't find a free trial. I am afraid to spend $10 and risk that it may not work or that I won't like it.


Jessica--

there is seven day trial direct from the developer here:
http://quantumsolutions.us/forum/

to sideload, you turn on sideloading:

Gear in top right corner > More> Device > Allow Installation of Applications > "On"

and then just navigate on the Fire to the above link and tap on it. The actual download link appears on the next screen.

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

jbcohen said:


> Ugh reading work email in my spare time. My office requires that I carry a blackberry at all times and that is all the electronic leash to the office I think I could stand. Actually putting a work app on my for fun fire - Never.


So very true, although I did put Enhanced Email on my phone and NC. It came in handy when we were driving 8 hours to Iowa and there ended up being a few fires to put out back at work. (But I only checked it on our way down a couple of times and then once on our way back - not when we were actually at the in-laws.) I also turned off any notifications that there is new mail because, well, I don't care when it's after 5 or the weekend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> So very true, although I did put Enhanced Email on my phone and NC. It came in handy when we were driving 8 hours to Iowa and there ended up being a few fires to put out back at work. (But I only checked it on our way down a couple of times and then once on our way back - not when we were actually at the in-laws.) I also turned off any notifications that there is new mail because, well, I don't care when it's after 5 or the weekend.


Kimberly,

are you accessing an Exchange server? Can you add anything for tinytoy?

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kimberly,
> 
> are you accessing an Exchange server? Can you add anything for tinytoy?
> 
> Betsy


I think I am accessing an Exchange server. (Emphasis on _think_.) We use Exchange at work. And... what is tinytoy?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The OP...i.e., Jessica...

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The OP...i.e., Jessica...
> 
> Betsy


OMG.. too funny. (I even quickly Googled Android and tinytoy!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Ah, okay to add to tinytoy's topic - I would definitely suggest trying the 7 day trial version of Enhanced Email. I think it is a really good program. I see at the bottom of the app description on Amazon the following, which should also be taken into consideration before actually buying.



> Note: This app does not currently support Exchange servers with the Device Encryption security policy. A fix for this is in progress.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Keep in mind it may be much more than just finding an Exchange client -- it will all depend upon how locked down your Exchange Admins have their servers. An exchange client would do me no good -- I'd have to let the ID 10 T's at my company's IT into my Fire and sign an agreement allowing them to remotely wipe it at their whim in order to connect to the Exchange servers. (Same with IOS and Android phones).
And NO that ain't happening. 
Especially since for 25 years I was tethered to work 7x24 via pager -- now that I no longer am I'm not real interested in being that "linked" -- if they really need me those that do know how to find me -- those that just think they do have to work through those that do.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jessica--
> 
> there is seven day trial direct from the developer here:
> http://quantumsolutions.us/forum/
> ...


I'll try that, thanks!


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry for raising this thread up...

Has anyone found a free solution for encrypted exchange email?  Other than touchdown.  I'm getting the KF today and trying to figure out what I should use for my exchange email connection.  thanks!


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

To update this thread...I ended up using MailDroid (Get it from the 1Mobile market).  Worked well over the weekend, and today I pulled down Touchdown to see how it is.  For basic email, MailDroid works great, I wanted to see what I else I get with Touchdown.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I use TouchDown.  I'm sure I didn't pay $19.99 for it though.  I would not have paid that much.  I like it and I'm no techie.  There were a couple of ways to set up Exchange and I had to fiddle with it,, but I did manage to make it work fine without having to bug the people at work.


----------

